# place to buy cables



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

anybody know of a cheaper place than allan j coleman to buy electric eel cables from????


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Allan J Coleman is the only place I would recommend.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SewerRatz said:


> Allan J Coleman is the only place I would recommend.


i agree,just askin around for opinions,i have ordered alot from coleman,ratz,who is there man there to talk to about electric eel equipment???is it shane???marvin???


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Marvin or Kirk... Mostly Marvin. 

Marv owned and ran the shop as long as I can remember. My father has dealt with Marvin for nearly 50 years now.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to price shop and realized I wasted a lot of time. A ton of time. Now I just call AJ and move on to the next service call. I like talking to Kirk because Marvin is always on vacation.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Bill at Midwest Drains 

1 800 289 3351

1 800 BUY EEL1


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SewerRatz said:


> Marvin or Kirk... Mostly Marvin.
> 
> Marv owned and ran the shop as long as I can remember. My father has dealt with Marvin for nearly 50 years now.


 
just got off the phone with kirk,marvin busy,shane on vacation,be back monday,they took care of me as always,thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> I used to price shop and realized I wasted a lot of time. A ton of time. Now I just call AJ and move on to the next service call. I like talking to Kirk because Marvin is always on vacation.


yea,i used to do that,but like you,im done with it,just go straight to them and be done with it,they made a little error on my last order but they more than made up for it on this order,cant beat the guys and gals over at coleman.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I used to price shop and realized I wasted a lot of time. A ton of time. Now I just call AJ and move on to the next service call. I like talking to Kirk because Marvin is always on vacation.


Cant blame Marv, he is over 70 years old. I heard he just got back from Israel. If you ever need to talk about parts Marvin is the man. He is like a walking catalog.


----------



## COLEPub (Jul 23, 2014)

Lots of good places for cable – http://www.cleaner.com/manufacturers-dealers-category/view/6/Cable-Cable-Attachments


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

As much as I wouldn't buy a new Spartan machine, I still think they make the best cables.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

You could open an account with the factory in Ohio. *Call Toll-Free: 1-*********


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

COLEPub said:


> Lots of good places for cable – http://www.cleaner.com/manufacturers-dealers-category/view/6/Cable-Cable-Attachments


14 different companies with their contact info. :thumbup:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> As much as I wouldn't buy a new Spartan machine, I still think they make the best cables.


I should clarify, I was referring to cables for drum machines.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have had a drum machine (General Speedrooter)down for awhile. Needs a new foot control, cable and more. Then my 2nd one suffered a kinked cable and I was unable to service customers for a couple of days. I googled Speedrooter, found the cable on Amazon and received it in 2 days. Several jobs later it was worth the quick decision.

David


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

You could open an account with the factory in Ohio. *Call Toll-Free:*********


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Has anyone used drain cables direct? I have purchased a couple drum cables, they seem ok.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> Has anyone used drain cables direct? I have purchased a couple drum cables, they seem ok.


 I have. Good prices, so so cables IMO. They get limber pretty fast. If that's not a concern for you then they are a pretty good deal.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

plumberinlaw said:


> You could open an account with the factory in Ohio. *Call Toll-Free:*********


or you could open an account with the factory near you. call toll free 1-800-got-deleted :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

